# Silver King rescued from the scrap heap



## Big Jim Mac (Jul 29, 2008)

I rescued this Silver King frame from my dad's scrap aluminum pile yesterday. The frame appears to be in good shape although pretty tarnished. I would like to have a photo showing this bike with all the correct bits. Also wondering about the year? Any advice on getting it cleaned up and getting that sprocket removed would be appreciated. Not sure what I am going to do with this, if anyone is interested in it let me know: rmjim at embarqmail.com.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 29, 2008)

I would probably be interested...how much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jul 30, 2008)

Let me give some thought to what whether I want to build this up. My brotehr tells me the rest of the bike may be around, so I plan to do some searching now that I have photos of the complete bike (Thanks Marc). That distinctive chain guard should be easy to spot. Here's another photo showing the bird-head dropouts--they don't make them like this any more!






[/IMG]


----------



## revelution_resto (Jul 30, 2008)

I would also be interested...Let me know if the other guy dosen't want it.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! Nice save.


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 30, 2008)

Dont be in a hurry to get that gooseneck out- soak it for a week or so(or longer) with blaster and dont force it- make sure you drive the wedge out of the stem after you soak it and before you start trying to free the gooseneck. If you ruin the tube on the fork, it will be a very sad day in Mudville.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jul 30, 2008)

Good advice on that neck. Strangely enough, the headset bearings seem to be OK as the fork turns just fine. Of more concern is the crank as it is rusted solid. The frame is in good shape, no cracks at all that I can find. I'm hoping some of the other parts are around. No telling what I will find as my dad has quite an assortment of bikes, including an intact Whizzer on a frame he believes is an Army WWII messenger bike. There's several 3 speed English bikes and a Dutch bike with rods instead of brake and shifter cables. There's also a couple Western Flyer brand balloon tire bikes in pretty rough shape. For years he bought bikes for a couple bucks each at the Gypsy Caravan flea market in St. Louis. On the last day of the sale they pretty much gave stuff away.


----------



## Bicycle_king (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi send me a email if you still have the frame for sale...


----------

